# NFL Draft 1'st round pickem!



## flexkill (Apr 30, 2014)

Pick your teams 1'st round pick! You get one team and only one pick! no waffling!! ONE PICK, ONE TEAM, AND ONE NAME!

After draft we can see if anyone was right 



With the 27'th pick in the 2014 NFL draft, The New Orleans Saints select *Marqise Lee* WR from the USC Trojans!


----------



## Joose (Apr 30, 2014)

I think the rumor that Denver will look to trade up and get Alabama LB C.J. Mosley will reign true.


----------



## Ralyks (May 1, 2014)

I'm taking a long shot: Buffalo Bills will trade up to try to get Sammy Watkins.


----------



## flexkill (May 1, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> I'm taking a long shot: Buffalo Bills will trade up to try to get Sammy Watkins.



Ohhhhhhh Very bold...I like it!


----------



## Ralyks (May 6, 2014)

Two more days. I'm intrigued to see anyone elses predictions.


----------



## flexkill (May 8, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> Two more days. I'm intrigued to see anyone elses predictions.



I know right! Where yall at???? Pick em!!!


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

Even Shawn hasn't posted in here.


----------



## Demiurge (May 8, 2014)

With the 29th pick of the draft, in a rare show of within-the-division dealing, the New England Patriots will trade their pick to the Jets for their 4 6th round picks: 195, 209, 210, 213. Then they'll trade one of those with the Eagles, because they always trade a rando pick with them.


----------



## Ralyks (May 8, 2014)

SAMMY WATKINS TO BUFFALO!! CALLED IT!!!


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2014)

Nice draft thus far...interesting pick with Blake Bortles going to the Jags...thought Bridgewater or Manziel would be the first QB taken but I guess it makes sense going with a Central Florida player in Bortles. Sammy Watkins is awesome, knew he'd be gone and with the Browns/Bills trade was nice to see him go to the Bills, worked out well. 

I'm hoping the 'Hawks get Austin Seferian-Jenkins.


----------



## Ralyks (May 8, 2014)

Especially since Watkins grew ups Bills fan, it makes this even sweeter.

Bortles to the Jags? Definitely left field.


----------



## flexkill (May 8, 2014)

Ralyks said:


> SAMMY WATKINS TO BUFFALO!! CALLED IT!!!



NICE DUDE!!!!!


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

I think the Jags made a smart choice. Manziel's got a bad attitude.


----------



## flexkill (May 8, 2014)

Damn dude, Detroit is STACKED at WR and now TE! Calvin Johnson, Golden Tate, Brandon Pettigrew, Eric Ebron, and Reggie Bush!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 8, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Damn dude, Detroit is STACKED at WR and now TE! Calvin Johnson, Golden Tate, Brandon Pettigrew, Eric Ebron, and Reggie Bush!



Yeah, but at crunch-time Stafford will still throw the int. . (off his back foot)


----------



## flexkill (May 8, 2014)

Well, I got the position right!  Cooks is a great pick...I didn't think we would be able to get him....this kid can FLY!!!! I am very happy!


----------



## Joose (May 8, 2014)

Had to make it.


----------



## flexkill (May 9, 2014)

I just shared that at a few sites!  Awesome


----------



## Joose (May 9, 2014)

It's just crazy... all picked 22nd.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 9, 2014)

Maybe that will take some pressure off Andy Dalton now .


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2014)

Just took a look at Ward's stats who's now going to the 49ers, looks like a solid pick to me 

Pats snagged Easley as well, not sure how I feel given he's gotten two torn ACL's and recovering from ONE is an issue, let alone TWO! Like everyone else, IF he's healthy, great - but I feel like this is a gamble.


----------



## flexkill (May 9, 2014)

A little gem from the Saints first round pick Brandon Cooks. Now how in the HELL did he pull this off


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2014)

I was hoping for the number one TE prospect in Austin Seferian-Jenkins to go to Seattle but the Bucs snagged him but I am pleased with the 'Hawks selecting Paul Richardson out of Colorado, he's fast and should complement both Harvin and Rice, also pleased with their second pick in Justin Britt, pretty solid. The Lions picked up Eric Ebron who I also would've love to seen go to Seattle but there are plenty of great talents in the draft remaining, so many hidden gems. Great draft thus far.


----------



## Joose (May 10, 2014)

I'm quite surprised that Denver traded up for a WR. I mean... is that really what we, of all teams, need? I was hoping for a decent RB, if anything on offense.


----------



## flexkill (May 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> I'm quite surprised that Denver traded up for a WR. I mean... is that really what we, of all teams, need? I was hoping for a decent RB, if anything on offense.



You don't draft for need....you draft who you have ranked highest on your board.


----------



## Joose (May 10, 2014)

Yeah I know, but damn... oh well. Still some good pick ups.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> I'm quite surprised that Denver traded up for a WR. I mean... is that really what we, of all teams, need? I was hoping for a decent RB, if anything on offense.



I thought the same thing. I know they lost Decker and it seems fitting to replace him but so soon? There's still plenty of talent out there but really they could've gotten a WR later in the draft. I feel they still have a lot of talent at WR and could've held off. 


But they drafted some good talent in the next rounds....I was thinking of a QB while Osweiler isn't all that bad, they could've gotten someone in there to be Manning's successor as the Pats made that move so why not Denver? 

Speaking of QBs, I've always like Tahj Boyd and nice to see him get picked by the Jets.


----------



## Joose (May 10, 2014)

Maybe they're more confident in Osweiler than the rest of us. Lol


----------



## Fathand (May 16, 2014)

flexkill said:


> Damn dude, Detroit is STACKED at WR and now TE! Calvin Johnson, Golden Tate, Brandon Pettigrew, Eric Ebron, and Reggie Bush!



Yeah, looks like Stafford can now spread the 5000 yards around a bit more. 

And hopefully with Bush & Ebron(?) manning the middle, the area formerly known as "burleson dropzone" can be more a lot more productive.

I was kind of expecting them to go with a corner in the first round, but I get the idea behind this. They got the yards, now they want the TD's too.. 

And yea: Hi all, I'm from Finland and a Detroit Fan. With some Jets & Oakland thrown in the mix.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (May 17, 2014)

Im thinking bortles and clowney will be the best picks of this draft,and Menziel being the biggest bust.


----------

